
Show HN: Coronavirus Mask Usage Simulations - jinpan
https://coronavirus.simrnd.com/shopping_with_masks/
======
jinpan
I built some coronavirus simulations to explore the impacts of our actions in
a virtual environment - let me know what you think!

Goals of this project are to spread high quality information around and use
some basic monte carlo / bayesian ideas to show the impact of individual
actions on the individual.

You may also be interested in
[https://coronavirus.simrnd.com/shopping_solo/](https://coronavirus.simrnd.com/shopping_solo/),
an earlier simulation that explores the impact of sending out 1 person to shop
vs 2 per household.

The simulation engine is written in Rust at [https://github.com/jinpan/covid-
simulations](https://github.com/jinpan/covid-simulations), which is compiled
to WASM to run on the browser.

